# who here's from norcal?



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

hey people im just wondering who here is from norcal. and to be more specific, is anyone from the 925 area? and to get even more specific does anyone here go to dvc? cause i see some nice 200sx's in the parking lot sometimes...


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

idrivea200sxSe-R said:


> hey people im just wondering who here is from norcal. and to be more specific, is anyone from the 925 area? and to get even more specific does anyone here go to dvc? cause i see some nice 200sx's in the parking lot sometimes...



Sacramento----> 916
www.team-driven.net

:thumbup:


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

707 - Vallejo


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

209 w00t!


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

are there any nissan meets in norcal or anything?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes it in this section..."FREAKMONT V!!!" thread check it out


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

530 here


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

408 here


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Sacramento----> 916
> www.team-driven.net
> 
> :thumbup:



Wow! Me, too!!!


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

707 here. sr20 240sx


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Sacramento----> 916
> www.team-driven.net
> 
> :thumbup:





BLegacy said:


> Wow! Me, too!!!



NO WAY!!!!!!
ME THREE


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn you Sac boys...LOL

East Bay 510 represent...

Martinez is like 15 min from me, I go up to Concord area once in awhile


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

707 fairfield right here, reppin :fluffy:


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

i alternate between 510 (weekday) and 408 (weekend)


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

<=====408


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Pitt here (925)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NiN_00 said:


> 209 w00t!



Same here! 90 240SX from 209 TRACY!!!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Loki said:


> Same here! 90 240SX from 209 TRACY!!!


sweet im in Manteca hehe hit me up on AIM if you have it s6 NorCal 6s


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

idrivea200sxSe-R said:


> hey people im just wondering who here is from norcal. and to be more specific, is anyone from the 925 area? and to get even more specific does anyone here go to dvc? cause i see some nice 200sx's in the parking lot sometimes...


707 Vacaville


----------



## XxREMYRxX (Sep 26, 2003)

650


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

408 san jo up in hurrrr!!!


----------



## happyricefob (Jul 16, 2003)

i'm from norcal


----------



## happyricefob (Jul 16, 2003)

idrivea200sxSe-R said:


> hey people im just wondering who here is from norcal. and to be more specific, is anyone from the 925 area? and to get even more specific does anyone here go to dvc? cause i see some nice 200sx's in the parking lot sometimes...


hey i go to DVC. i don't see any modified maxima in DVC except mine in the last 8 months. look for me with maxima.org sticker on it that's me.


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

tight im gonna look for you now hehe. if you happen to see a black 200sx se-r with some bling rims then thats me. im usually parked out in the front parking lot or by the humanities building parking lot


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

<===209 here stockon


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

925 Here. I go to LMC.


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

i used to live on gladstone right next to lmc


----------

